# So wirft man weit...



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute,

Ich hab mal ein Video gelinkdingst (hoffentlich klappt es); da kann man mal sehen, wie Ruten gebogen werden im Wurf. Die meisten Ruten sind Century TT-R oder Kompressor-Modelle oder ähnliches, also verglichen mit den zierlichen dreiteiligen eher Baumstämme, aber dafür zerbrechen sie auch nicht so leicht 

Sehr cooles Video, wie ich finde, was meint Ihr dazu? Und man kann deutlich sehen, worauf es ankommt, wenn man weiter werfen möchte, wobei nicht alle Werfer hier zu den Topwerfern gehören; aber zum Beispiel Steve Lewis, der wenig behaarte Mensch am Anfang, hat schon oft und regelmäßig über 250 Meter geworfen!

http://vimeo.com/8540327

Wichtig aber: Rutenspitze runter, linke Hand hoch, Körperdrehung; schon eindrucksvoll, oder?

Viele Grüße |wavey: ,


Eurer Abumann


----------



## Wiederanfänger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo Abumann,

wirklich beeindruckend.

Ich hätte bei solchen Würfen Angst um mein Leben.

Wenn so in der Nähe meines Angelplatzes geworfen würde, wäre es Zeit den Standort zu wechseln.

Wenn da was schief geht, fleigt das Blei und die Haken sonst wo hin.

Als Video ist die Leistung echt klasse.

Kommen von den Werfen eigentlich welche vom Angeln zum Casting?

Oder ist das ein Sport, der mit Angeln eigentlich nichts zu tun hat?

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Link.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Bassey (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*



Abumann schrieb:


> Wichtig aber: Rutenspitze runter, linke Hand hoch, Körperdrehung; schon eindrucksvoll, oder?



Du bist schon n Ferkel, oder? :vik:


----------



## El Carp (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

welchen durchmesser hat bei solchen gewaltwürfen wohl die Schlagschnur??:q
wenn man so tatsächlich in der brandung der nordsee 250 meter werfen würde, würden dann nicht die armen Briten den Ringel- oder wattwurm ohne Haken an den Kopf bekommen??:q
mfg El Carp


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

@ Bassey: Ich rede hier von ANGEL-Ruten! :q

Ich selbst werfe ganz ähnlich am Strand; dass etwas passiert ist ausgeschlossen, dafür nehme ich aber auch selbst bei leichten Bleien 65er oder 70er Schlagschnur, ab 150 Gramm aufwärts 80er - genau wie die Jungens im Video.

Man muss allerdings nicht ganz so gewaltig pendeln, auch Ablegewürfe haben schon Weiten um die 250 produziert, wichtig ist nunmal die richtige Technik, der Überkopfwurf reicht lange nicht mehr aus, egal mit welchem Gerät.

Und klar, die meisten sind Brandungsangler, die einfach weiter werfen möchten in der Brandung, denn wie schon mehrfach gesagt: Nur wer weit werfen kann, hat die Wahl, ob er kurz oder weit wirft. Und wie gesagt, die Grundregeln weiter Würfe sind immer gleich, egal ob abgelegt oder gependelt oder ganz anders.

Dennoch hat sich gezeigt, dass in der Brandung garantiert niemand 250 Meter wirft; ich behaupte sogar, unter realistischen Bedingungen nicht einmal 200; wer allerdings auf der Wiese nur mit Blei und Rückenwind 'nur' 150 Meter wirft (was wirklich nicht schlecht ist), braucht nicht mal davon zu träumen, auf 120 Metern zu fischen, mit viel Glück und guten Bedingungen vielleicht 100.


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Ach... die werfen doch nur so weit weil die keine Würmer dran haben. Mit Wurm kommen die auch nicht weiter als wir :m

Die sehen aber auch alle aus wie die "normalen" Brandungsangler... Oberarme wie andere Oberschenkel haben.


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Natürlich wird man nicht Spitzensportler (und ein Sport ist es, könnt Ihr mir glauben! #6 ), wenn man nicht trainiert, und einige machen halt einiges mit Kraft; man muss aber nicht so aussehen, um solche Weiten zu werfen, bestes Beispiel ist wahrscheinlich der alte Paul Kerry von Daiwa, der jahrelang die Wettkämpfe dominiert hat - dank überlegener Technik.

http://www.daiwasports.co.uk/consultants/sea/paul-kerry/

Aber genau herausfinden, wie weit man wirft, kann man nur auf der Wiese; und herausfinden, wer weiter wirft, erst recht, also wann treffen wir uns? :q


----------



## isfischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

so wirft man aber auch weit.. peter thain in action:vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ6DzPBqShk

nur sollte der pendelwurf unter professioner anleitung geuebt bzw gelernt werden, sonst gibts grosses AUA oder gar noch schlimmer!


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Stimmt, Peter (war an der Entwicklung der zweiteiligen Shimano Aspire beteiligt, mag aber Shimano-Ruten nicht mehr) ist auch ein überirdisch guter Werfer; wobei das Video ihn mit 18 Gramm zeigt, daher die Geschwindigkeit im Wurf.

Aber ja, üben sollte man auf jeden Fall vorher, und jemanden fragen, der wirklich (und erwiesenermaßen) Ahnung hat, sonst kann es womöglich wirklich nach hinten losgehen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! |bigeyes

Wobei das Pendeln gar nicht notwendig ist, der 'Off the ground'-Wurf ist recht einfach, ideal zum Üben, und die Grundlage für alle weiteren Würfe; die Videos von John Holden ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f12rBB-mgDU ) oder auch Tommy Farmer sind wirklich gut; aber im Endeffekt hilft nur tatsächlich werfen, am besten erstmal nur mit Blei, und am besten sollte jemand dabei sein, der weiß, wie es geht und möglicst auch Fehler gleich ansprechen und korrigieren kann.


----------



## isfischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

ja ich weiss, den eine von den custommade angeln habe ich , und jetzt darfst du einmal raten wer mein castinstructor ist, er und ich bauen gerade eine angelguide agentur auf und geben lehrgaenge zum shorefishing... peter entwirft grade eine brandungsangel speziel fuer island, man darf gespannt sein was dabei rauskommt


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Das ist sehr erfreulich, hilft hier aber nicht weiter; wenn ich die Angel habe, die Danny Moeskops wirft, werfe ich trotzdem nicht so weit wie er, daher hier zurück zum Thema:

Wenn die Technik stimmt kommt man mit jeder Rute sehr weit; aber die Technik zu erlernen ist die Herausforderung; dazu muss man gewillt sein, zu lernen und obendrein Hilfe anzunehmen, sonst wird das in der Regel nichts.


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Moin, das ist wirklich beeindruckend anzusehen, was auch an den rasierten Achselhaaren liegt. 
Werde ich nie lernen ohne mir ein Blei an den Kopf zu werfen.


----------



## FelixSch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Aber unter den Achseln rasieren, dass kannst du doch hoffentlich, oder?


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Klar, nur mit rasierten Achseln wirft man so weit... #6

Hey Rosi, in und um Rostock wohnen zwei der besten deutschen Meeresweitwerfer, wenn Du möchtest kann ich Dir ja mal deren Erreichbarkeit zusenden; und so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht, aber klar, es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen...


----------



## FelixSch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Ich denke auch, dass sollte möglich sein, ein bissi weiter zu kommen, ohne dringend einen Schutzhelm tragen zu müssen! Vor allem Übung ist wichtig und ein Coach, der dir die richtige Technik zeigt, ist sicher such nicht falsch!

Nichts desto trotz ist, für Herren wie auch Damen, eine rasierte Achsel eine Zier! Da können sich an den Weitwerfern einige eine gewaltige Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hi Wollebre,

ist viel richtiges drin, aber nicht alles; aber der Reihe nach:

- durchtrainiert ist gut, groß mag helfen, aber Geschwindigkeit und Kraft sind wichtiger, siehe z.B. Barney Wright, der fröhlich über 240 wirft und recht klein und eher 'mopsig' ist (und keine Ausnahme)

- Auch mit Material 'von der Stange' kann man problemlos extrem weit werfen, denn die internationalen Vorschriften schreiben vor, dass das Gerät im Handel erhältlich sein muss, und daran halten sich auch alle! Zudem kann man auch mit guten älteren Modellen oft extrem weit werfen, meistens weiter als der Werfer es je könnte.

- Haupt- und Schlagschnurstärke sind vorgschrieben: für 100 Gramm 0,25/0,70mm, für 125 0,28/0,70mm, für 150 0,31/0,80mm, für 175 Gramm 0,35/0,80mm

- Für die Rollen gibt es keine richtige Regel; bei Multis müssen die Lager, egal ob Stahl oder Keramik, gut laufen, gutes Öl ist so richtig, Standard ist Rocket Fuel aus England, gelb für 'täglich', 'tournament' für ganz schön schnell, aber das muss man individuell ausprobieren, einige werfen Keramik 'trocken', also ohne Öl, ich werfe Stahl mit Tournament Fuel... ausprobieren. Es gibt Anhänger von beidem. Stationärrollen müssen hauptsächlich gut aufspulen... Ach ja, und 'Fliehkraftmagnete' gibt es nicht, ausser ganz ähnlich bei der Daiwa 7HT Mag; falls Du die Fliehkraftbremse meinst, ja, funktioniert, und wenn man es kann äußerst gut, aber eine besondere Fliehkraftbremse muss es auch nicht sein, falls es sowas gibt.

- Ohne Frage; Neill Mackellow, seines Zeichens jahrelang Abonnement-Weltmeister, sagte, er habe über Jahre jeden Tag trainiert, egal ob Regen, Schnee, Weihnachten, Hochzeitstag... Nur richtig trainieren sollte es möglichst sein, sonst kann man Fehler geradezu 'einbrennen'.

- Und klar; aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt: Einer, der weit werfen kann, kann auch kurz fischen; einer, der nur kurz fischen kann, erreicht vielleicht die Fische draußen nicht, also: weit werfen können zahlt sich aus!


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Moin Moin
Hy Leute ich habe mir gerade das Video angeschaut.
Also ein Stück Blei in die Pampas Werfen?
das hat mit Angeln eigendlich nichts zu tun.
Weit? Die sollen mal ein Haken mit Wurm werfen und dann mal messen und den Wurm suchen.
Übung Technik O.K aber gezieltes Anwerfen???
Also mit einer kompletten Ausrüstung d.h. mit Wurm ,wirbel.krallenblei,vorfach und Haken.
und Richtung Wasser und dann die Entfernung Abwurfpunkt - Aufschlag 
messen.
nicht die Abgewurfene Schnur.
Das währe mal Aussagekräftig.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

gibt genügend die mit multi in der brandung ( inkl.wurm ) um die 200 m schaffen!!! fahr mal zu ner wm im brandungsangeln und du kannst so was bestaunen !


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

@ minibubi: natürlich ist das Werfen auf der Wiese kein Fischen, sondern ein eigenständiger Sport, aber auch das wirklich ideale Training für das Angeln, denn die Grundlagen sind absolut die gleichen, nur kann man auf der Wiese noch besser üben und vor allem messen, wie weit man es schafft; und das wirkt sich dann auch positiv am Wasser aus. Zudem haben wir durchaus solche Versuche gemacht, mit Vorfach und Würmern gegen den Wind etc., ein solcher Versuch war auch im Herbst in der Rute und Rolle zu lesen; und auch da hat sich gezeigt, dass die, die auf der Wiese ihre Technik verbessert haben, deutlich weiter warfen als selbst sehr erfahrene Brandungsangler.

@ Quappenjäger: Ich wette, dass es in Deutschland nicht einen Brandungsangler gibt, der mit Vorfach und Ködern unter 'echten' Bedingungen, also am Strand, vielleicht noch gegen den Wind, 200 Meter wirft, gar keinen. Ich wäre sogar bereit, eine solche Wette mit Einsatz anzubieten.
In einigen wenigen Ländern mag es einige ebenso wenige solche Angelwerfer geben, aber selbst das bezweifle ich. Ich traf einmal Alan Yates an einem Strand in England, und der warf weiter, als ich je gesehen hatte; aber er meinte, selbst das wären keine 200 Meter gewesen, sondern vielleicht 200 Yards, also etwa 180 Meter.


----------



## ulf (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo

Das hat schon was. Irgenwo zwischen Angeln, Hammer werfen und Baseball :m.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Ein echter Sport halt! #6


----------



## xbxmxnn (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Am Samstag, den 20. Februar, treffen wir uns wieder in Kiel auf dem Nordmarksportfeld zum Werfen; es wird eine Hauptwurfrichtung abgesteckt und Markierungen in 100, 125, 150, 160, 170,... 210 Metern abgesteckt, zudem ist ein Messrad dabei, falls es einer ganz genau wissen möchte, wer also mal schauen möchte, wie weit er wirklich wirft, kann gerne vorbei schauen und mitwerfen - ich bin ab kurz vor 10 Uhr da, open end, also wer es mal wissen möchte (oder uns Wettkampfschmeißern zeigen, wie es wirklich geht!) - los!

Zudem wird unter anderem ziemlich sicher der deutsche Meister und Rekordhalter, Jan Hinz, da sein und wie wir alle gerne Tips und Hilfestellungen geben; wer zudem bestimmtes Gerät mal testen möchte, britische Ruten, Multirollen... kann das freilich gerne, wenn ich rechtzeitig bescheid bekomme, bringe ich auch gerne 'Wunschgerät' zum Ausprobieren mit, sofern vorhanden.

Ach ja, und Kaffee und Tee werden wohl auch da sein!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo Abumann,

Hut ab vor so viel Leistung.

Irgendwann passt vielleicht ein Termin mal zu meiner Planung.

Leider ist der Samstag ( 20.2.2010) der erste Tag, an dem wir mit der Jugendgruppe ein bischen Theorie machen wollen.

Das kann ich denen nicht absagen.

Ich wünsche euch da viel Spaß.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## degl (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Nehmt ne Spitzhacke mit.............:q

gruß degl


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Wir nehmen diesmal Kugelbleie und werfen etwas flacher...


----------



## Hermann K (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Moin Dirk,

da ich ab dieses Jahr zum Grundangeln am NOK auf Multirolle umsteigen werde, würde ich am 20.02.10 sehr gerne vorbei schaun.

Ich werde mir wohl die ABU 6500 mag High Speed zulegen.

Gruß
Hermann


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo Hermann,

klar, herzlich willkommen! Wir haben auch ein paar NOK-Angler dabei, kannst sicher ein paar Kontakte Knüpfen und gerne auch mal mit Multi probieren, ich glaube, wir haben auch eine 6500 CT Mag Hi Speed vor Ort, kannst gerne ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße! |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hast mich an deinen Stand in RD überzeugt... ich werd es mal mit ner Multi probieren. Mehr als sie später in die Tonne kloppen kann ja nicht passieren :m
Das dumme ist bei Multis das man bei Abrissen immer erstmal die Schlagschnur neu antüddeln muß. Das kann bei Wind und Wetter bestimmt ganz schön nervig werden. Bei ner Stationärrolle kommt einfach die Ersatzspule rauf und gut ist. 

Das richtige werfen mußt du mir dann aber nochmal zeigen :m


----------



## paul k. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

hallo
wo muß ich anklicken um das weitwurf video zu sehen ?? 

danke
paul K.


----------



## paul hucho (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*



paul k. schrieb:


> hallo
> wo muß ich anklicken um das weitwurf video zu sehen ??
> 
> danke
> paul K.







der andere paul fragt sich auch warum`s nicht klappt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

will`s sehn, hechel hechel....|supergri

könnte vielleicht jm. de die seite kennt neu verlinken#6


danke
paul hucho


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo,

das ist doch eigentlich einfach erklärt.
Bei dem Wurfstil werden horizontale und vertikale Rutenbewegung kombiniert.
Die Rute hat einige 10 Grad mehr, um sich aufzuladen.
Durch die Pendelei wird schon zu Beginn des Wurfes etwas Zugkraft durch das Blei aufgebaut.
Die Aufladung der Rute wird optimiert.
Thats it.
Wenn Abumann der ist, den ich meine, habe ich mich mit ihm diesbezüglich zum Thema Meerforellen- Blinkern unterhalten.
So ähnlich, ohne Pendeln, werfe ich beim Mefo- Spinnen.
Man muß halt nur gut stehen.
Daher stehe ich denn auch nur knietief; das Tiefwaten braucht es dann nicht; die Meter kann man so locker rausholen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Macht bloß keinen Pendelwurf am Strand wenn dort auch andere Angler stehen. Es kann zu schweren Unfällen kommen!! Wenn das Blei abreißt kann es quer über den Strand fliegen.

Hab am letzten Wochenende mal den Unicast probiert. Puh... war da Zug auf der Schnur. Hab es aber nur 3 oder 4 Mal gemacht da ich doch Angst um meine Rute bekam. 

http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/turtech.html#unicast

Hier findet ihr auch paar Videos:

http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten01/video.html


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo Klaus,

so ist es.
Wenn da was reisst, kann es gefährlich werden.
So ein Brandungsblei kann m.E. tödlich sein.
Schön, daß Du das hier reingepackt hast!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Zur Rute noch,

wenn die das nicht kann, ist sie fehl am Platz.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Zur Rute noch,
> 
> wenn die das nicht kann, ist sie fehl am Platz.
> 
> ...



Ich quäle meine Ruten schon genug  Schonmal den Unicast gemacht?? Viel Spaß :m vergess aber nicht dein Finger zu tapen... vorher oder ansonsten hinterher  #h

Hatte 180 Gramm dran...



> Manchmal, wenn zum Beispiel zu viel Kraft oder  die falsche Rute für das zu werfende Gewicht benutzt wird, *kann dieser  Wurf leicht die Spitze der Rute zum brechen bringen.*


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Hallo Klaus,

den mache ich abgewandelt beim Meerforellenangeln nur.
Wann dann die 22er mal in die nassen Finger schneidet???
Zur Vorsicht nehme ich die Fingerkuppe, da ist mehr Hornhaut.
Was mir bei Brandungsbleien nicht helfen würde.
Dann nur mit Handschuh oder Tape.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Guten Morgen beieiander!

Schöne Diskussion hier, gefällt mir gut! :g 

Der Unicast ist schon mal der richtige Weg; darauf kann man einiges aufbauen, wobei die Grundlagen für alle Würfe ähnlich sind, aber das an anderer Stelle. Auf jeden Fall kann man schon mit dem Unicast, sofern richtig gemacht, weiter werfen als mit einem Überkopfwurf, und die Fortführung des Unicast wäre der sogenannte Off-the-Ground, und ich konnte mich selbst vor wenigen Wochen überzeugen, dass man damit, wenn man ihn wirklich beherrscht, um die 250 Meter werfen kann!

Natürlich hat die Sicherheit stets an erster Stelle zu stehen; dafür benutzt man einmal Gerät, das die Kraft, die aufgebaut wird, auch verkraftet (wobei solche Ruten nicht teuer sein müssen!), und vor allem entsprechende Schnüre - 55er oder 60er Schlagschnüre sind nun mal nicht stark genug und reißen zu schnell! Aber natürlich muss man auch aufpassen, wenn andere Menschen in der Nähe stehen, aber ganz so schlimm ist es nicht - richtig gemacht, kann das Blei nicht nach hinten oder ganz zur Seite 'abhauen', das probieren wir stets und oft aus auf der Wiese, und da wirken noch ganz andere Kräfte.

Und ich bin überzeugt, dass fast alle Angler von einer fundierten und wirklich einfach zu erlernenden Technik mit stabilem Gerät mehr haben würden als von sehr (und oft zu) teuren Ruten und bloßen Überkopfwürfen - und vor allem mehr Spaß!


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Mmh, in der Tat, das nette Video aus Australien scheint nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein, aber ich versuche es weiter; bis dahin mal ein paar andere:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElrTRmIaJY Das ist Andy Copping, derzeit einer der besten englischen Werfer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D7PXeW_ZRw Mark Jakins wurde gerade bei der WM in einer Disziplin zweiter; bei ihm sieht es immer so entspannt und kraftlos aus, aber er wirft tatsächlich regelmäßig deutlich über 250 Meter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9scxRt8eOmA Hier mal schön zu sehen (auch dank Trainingsball) ein Off-the-Ground-Wurf, der ist die Grundlage für nahezu jeden weiteren Wurf - aber auch nicht sehr schwer!

Bei Interesse gibt es noch hunderte weitere Videos, ich schaue aber mal nach den coolen 'Dark side'-Videos wie das, das ich zuerst eingestellt hatte.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## muchti (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*



volkerma schrieb:


> So ähnlich, ohne Pendeln, werfe ich beim Mefo- Spinnen.




klappt aber mit pendeln auch ganz gut...
nur wie du schon sagst, seicht sollte man stehen, sonst ist aufgrund von kurzer pendellaenge die beschleunigung zu gering...

gruss marco


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*



Abumann schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9scxRt8eOmA Hier mal schön zu sehen (auch dank Trainingsball) ein Off-the-Ground-Wurf, der ist die Grundlage für nahezu jeden weiteren Wurf - aber auch nicht sehr schwer!



Ist aber eher was fürs Casting und nicht für den Strand. Wer zieht schon seine Würmer einmal übern halben Strand?

Gibts eigentlich auch Videos vom Pendelwurf mit Stationärrolle?
Die Rolle sitzt dann ja ganz anders und somit wird der Wurfstil auch anders aussehen. Hab ein Video von mir und weiß somit das ich die Rute auch aufgeladen bekomm aber da ist bestimmt noch mehr drin (gerade mit den Unicast).
Werd mir wohl doch nochmal ne neue Rute zulegen müssen und wenn die wegbricht ist es ein Gewährleistungsfall (hoffe ich doch zumindest). Meinen Shimanos traue ich das irgendwie nicht so richtig zu |supergri Obwohl sie ja die paar Versuche überlebt haben. Einmal ist die 60er Vorfachschnur direkt am Wirbel abgrissen... denke mal das Blei fliegt immer noch :m


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Beim Off-the-ground haben die Würmer nicht mehr Sandkontakt als bei jedem anderen Ablegewurf, einschließlich Unicast. Aber stimmt, da kommt ein ganz anderer Druck auf die Rute als beim Überkopfwurf.

Und bei jeder Rute sollte man Garantie haben, auch wenn tatsächlich einige Ruten nunmal öfter brechen als andere... komisch, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, habe ich mehr Shimanos als andere durchgebrochen... :g

Und klar gibt es Videos vom Pendelwurf mit Stationärrolle, suche ich mal raus. Wieso sollte dabei die Rolle woanders sitzen als bei anderen Würfen oder Rollen, oder der Wurf anders aussehen?

Und klar, 60er Schnur kann bei richtiger Wurftechnik auch schon ganz schön gemeingefährlich sein und wirst Du Dir bei steigender Wurfkunst abgewöhnen müssen...


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyoGsMginoA - Danny Moeskops mit Stationärrolle, sein unnachahmlicher Pendelwurf, Rolle oben... alles gleich, oder? Nur, dass er etwas weiter wirft als wir alle...


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Danke Dirk!!

Nur ist das Problem mit den Off-the-Ground-Wurf nicht das die Würmer übern Sand schleifen, sondern ich sehe das Problem eher dadrin wenn kein Sandstrand vorhanden ist (viele Steine).

Den Unicast werd ich auf jeden Fall noch versuchen weiter zu perfektionieren. Da geht noch was...

Den Pendelwurf werd ich auch nochmal testen... hab den schonmal auf der Wiese probiert aber da hat sich gleich die Rute verabschiedet (war ne DAM und keine Shimano ).

Hier siehts man bisschen besser wie ich finde..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZVIxkkCA0k&feature=related

Was einen auffällt ist das er die Rute recht steil stehen läßt beim Abwurf. 
Ich selber ziehe weiter durch wie wohl die Meisten von uns. Das kann natürlich ein Fehler sein. Aber seine eigenen Wurfstil nach 15 Jahren Brandung zu verändern wird nicht leicht werden.


----------



## BB-cruiser (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: So wirft man weit...*

Moin hat jemand schon mal mit einer Rolle wo man den Spulenkopf von normal auf so eine Art Multi drehen kann geworfen ? Das habe ich mal irgendwo im Video aus Afrika gesehen .


----------

